# Kiwi



## Bf109_g (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all.

I'm James. I live in New Zealand. Joined because, as my signature says, I'm a BIG FAN of the 109 (all variants - B/C/E/F/G/K-4), and have an interest in all things to do with this aircraft!

Cheers.

James.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome James.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 17, 2006)

Kia Ora,

from one kiwi to another.

Kiwimac


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi James

Hows my old home town these days. I grew up in Avonhead although we are JAFA's at the moment (temproray before moving to Nelson area).

Welcome.


----------



## kiwimac (Aug 18, 2006)

LOL,

I was a JAFA for awhile too.

Kiwimac


----------



## Henk (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome mate.


----------

